# State of the Union 2018



## Null (Jan 3, 2019)

My fellow autistics,

Here are some numbers. In 2018 we moved off of Google Analytics to a homebrew FOSS project that does analytics so the numbers are a bit different.






We're looking at another year of 50% traffic growth. This is on part with previous years. In January we would see between 30 and 40 thousand visits per day. In December, we are seeing between 50 and 60 thousand.

If that scares you because of muh eternal summer, rest assured this does not affect our general posting. It takes about 6 months for a lurker to convert to a poster.





As you can see, our posters per *week* haven't grown all that much. They're up from between 20,000 and 25,000 to consistently above 25,000. It all depends on what's going on, which is how it should be.

Users active is a completely different story.





Even when there's nothing going on, we're seeing 3600 people sign in every day to check what's up. This is up 50% from 2800 this time last year.

Quick look at the last month from CF's Dashboard.





And in case you're wondering, yes. If you add up the traffic from .NET, .IS, and .TW we are now processing over half a billion HTTP requests per month.


Edit: December was an extremely promising month in terms of financial stability for the site and I want to thank everyone for pitching in. Things are looking optimistic, especially once the banners are in.

May 2019 suck less than the prior years.


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Jan 3, 2019)

Awesome, nice to see growth of a positive kind. @Null on the first graph there are two distinct spikes, is this an anomaly or can it be traced to a particular event?


----------



## Tealeaf (Jan 3, 2019)

Thanks Null! I really like to see the numbers. It is hard to see how the forum is doing from down here without them.

It’s also great to see just how active the forum is despite its modest user count. Almost 4000 daily visitors and just about 25000 registered users? Crazy.


----------



## itsoktobewhite (Jan 3, 2019)

Thanks for the info, Dear Leader.
Looking forward to a fun-filled year!


----------



## uncleShitHeel (Jan 3, 2019)

Cheers for the analytics null.

Is there data on the site over the last few years?


----------



## Hecate (Jan 3, 2019)

how long until a person of interest uses these numbers to show off how much more popular and cool they are than the farms?

regardless, im really glad the site seems to have a hopeful outlook for the coming year. i hope the coming ads will cover the site and make you some extra dosh on the side

Long live KF!


----------



## wabbits (Jan 3, 2019)

I am the Unique Visitor tracked in green on the first chart above. You're welcome.


----------



## AnimuGinger (Jan 3, 2019)

semper fidelis to all are armed kiwis.

long live dear leader.


----------



## Zarkov (Jan 3, 2019)

I can just picture Vordrak looking at this thread, the sweat drops on his bald head dimly lit by his monitor, as he furiously presses F5 in a vain attempt to destroy KF forever.

Long live the Kiwi dream !


----------



## MadDamon (Jan 3, 2019)

WE DA KINGZ! WE DA KIWIZ!


----------



## Near (Jan 3, 2019)

1.5 mil unique visitors is pretty sick.
Heil Hitler


----------



## TheImportantFart (Jan 3, 2019)

Autism is a hell of a drug.


----------



## pomme (Jan 3, 2019)

So the site won't die just yet?


----------



## whitepumpkin (Jan 3, 2019)

Null said:


> It takes about 6 months for a lurker to convert to a poster.



Can confirm. Lurked a long time before manning up and making an account.


----------



## BoingBoingBoi (Jan 3, 2019)

what are those spikes mid march and mid june? i forget if my joining was tied to an event, maybe dsp.


----------



## Salubrious (Jan 3, 2019)

BoingBoingBoi said:


> what are those spikes mid march and mid june? i forget if my joining was tied to an event, maybe dsp.



The Kat hostage reveal video was March 12th.

The initial Change the Channel document was March 15th.  The JewWario reveal in mid-April.

June 22 was both Chris Chan getting kicked out of some convention and Chloe Sagal setting herself on fire.  DSP did get his Youtube account suspended in June, but that was the first week of June.  Net Neutrality law passed on June 11th?


----------



## Qi Meng Dealer (Jan 3, 2019)

Those are interesting data indeed. Thanks for the update, Null.


----------



## Haramburger (Jan 3, 2019)

Null said:


> It takes about 6 months for a lurker to convert to a poster.


took me 9, I don't trust you cunts


----------



## dopy (Jan 3, 2019)

buying the shit out of the KF ETF and getting in on Australatina-related REITs while it's cheap


----------



## DICKPICSRUS (Jan 3, 2019)

Jackass RN said:


> semper fidelis to all are armed kiwis.
> 
> long live dear leader.







all hail Null

all hail kiwifarms


----------



## An Ghost (Jan 3, 2019)

Took me like a week to go from lurk to post and like another week to donate. 


WhatNemesisMeans said:


> I can just picture Vordrak looking at this thread, the sweat drops on his bald head dimly lit by his monitor, as he furiously presses F5 in a vain attempt to destroy KF forever.
> 
> Long live the Kiwi dream !


Sometimes he likes to kid himself with “more visits means more bandwidth! It’s costing him more money! That darn website will be the end of Null someday!”


----------



## Elwood P. Dowd (Jan 3, 2019)

That Christmas crash implies that we're not all NEETs here.


----------



## UW 411 (Jan 3, 2019)

Good news! Lurked for around 2 years before 'becoming a man'. I miss my innocent days of womanly purity.


----------



## The Great Chandler (Jan 3, 2019)

Strange how active this forum is and how little actual posters there are. Good!


----------



## xX_rAcE_wAr_420_Xx (Jan 3, 2019)

The Great Chandler said:


> Strange how active this forum is and how little actual posters there are. Good!


It helps that the general culture is that (with the exception of some containment threads) low-effort, low-content shitposting is mostly discouraged. There aren't usually pages of people making the same, tired jokes about someone. There aren't 50 people saying "lol would smash" about someone's 70-year-old grandma, just Dynastia threatening to rape her.


----------



## Gorgar (Jan 3, 2019)

We passed the competition. Google is next.


----------



## NIGGO KILLA (Jan 3, 2019)

Kiwifarms shall become the next Facebook


----------



## An Ghost (Jan 3, 2019)

>3600 daily users
>out of 32000 registered accounts
@Hell0 /cackyjack/ that Angelica tranny have more socks than I imagined


----------



## Orc Girls Make Due (Jan 3, 2019)

It took me about a week before I finally felt comfortable enough to post here long term. Long live our leader and the farms!

SEMPER FI! SEMPER FI!


----------



## Looney Troons (Jan 3, 2019)

So we have the data that a potential user lurks 6 months before finally Being A Man. What’s the turnover rate for these exceptional individuals being banned?


----------



## Kiislova (Jan 3, 2019)

Long live the Farms
!


----------



## Dr. Henry Armitage (Jan 3, 2019)

DICKPICSRUS said:


> all hail Null
> 
> all hail kiwifarms


Everyone knows this is the official marching song of the farms




Hail Null 
Hail Victory


----------



## ForTheHoard (Jan 3, 2019)

6 months for lurking sounds about right.  I think that's how long it took me.


----------



## White bubblegum (Jan 3, 2019)

Long live the king!


----------



## BigMoney (Jan 3, 2019)

I think null is ok sometimes.


----------



## YW 525 (Jan 3, 2019)

I appreciate Null and the staff for taking the hard, spiny cock all day every day in the pursuit of maintaining this website so that we can get our chuckles in.

You all make sure you do something nice for yourselves now and again.



Spoiler



Also did someone say Frank Klepacki?


----------



## Arctic (Jan 3, 2019)

Dear Leader's economic management is so swift!


----------



## Slowboat to China (Jan 3, 2019)

Thank you, @Null, for the sitrep and for putting up with us frothing autistic weirdos for so long.  

The number of lurkers is especially interesting. Either someone is really breaking the bank on paying for sockpuppets, or there's a lot of people who just visit to hear the news rather than being part of the discussion. This is one weird-ass bastion of free speech.


----------



## Right To Bear Blarms (Jan 3, 2019)

whitepumpkin said:


> Can confirm. Lurked a long time before manning up and making an account.



The real trick is making an account and then still just lurking


----------



## DICKPICSRUS (Jan 3, 2019)

Dr. Henry Armitage said:


> Everyone knows this is the official marching song of the farms
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why not both one for preparing for war and another for battle.


----------



## Cromagnon (Jan 3, 2019)

Glad to hear of the strong growth in the latest tractor production figures, dear leader.


----------



## Lazybird8654 (Jan 3, 2019)

I mean there was  definitely more Internet drama in 2018 then 2017.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Jan 3, 2019)

Oh man am I, errr we, popular. Get posting, lurkers!


----------



## Pai (Jan 3, 2019)

Thank you Null, very cool.

I look forward to more quality content.


----------



## Keystone (Jan 4, 2019)

6 months to go from lurker to active poster? Took me like an hour to make that transition. That probably says a lot of things 

Thanks for keeping this place going, Josh. As weird and uncouth as this site and its users can be, the internet needs a place like this right now; somewhere you can speak your mind and not get banned for wrong think or speaking ill of sacred cows. I mean you'll probably get called a faggot and get some meaningless ratings, but anyone who's been around long enough online knows that's just how it goes.

By the way did we pick up any new posters from (Best) North Korea last year? Maybe Glorious Leader Kim's wife hopped on with him.


----------



## DICKPICSRUS (Jan 4, 2019)

What's our kill count ?


----------



## Angry New Ager (Jan 4, 2019)

Elwood P. Dowd said:


> That Christmas crash implies that we're not all NEETs here.


We're not all NEETs; some of us are Cat Ladies.



xX_rAcE_wAr_420_Xx said:


> It helps that the general culture is that (with the exception of some containment threads) low-effort, low-content shitposting is mostly discouraged. There aren't usually pages of people making the same, tired jokes about someone. There aren't 50 people saying "lol would smash" about someone's 70-year-old grandma, just Dynastia threatening to rape her.


Yeah, any n00b who posts stupid, unfunny shit that adds nothing to the discussion, defends a cow, or worse, powerlevels all over the place, is going to get smacked down for it. And it can take a while to figure out the culture here and feel confident enough to post without painting a target on yourself.

Everywhere else on the internet encourages people to talk about themselves, to share all kinds of personal details, to make everything all about them, and Kiwi Farms won't put up with that shit, which is one of my favorite things about being here.

There's another forum that discusses internet idiots without mercy, only their lolcows are the Duggar family and other batshit fundie Christians. The admins and active posters are about 95% female and between the ages of 35 and 65, which pretty much says it all. And the powerleveling--OH MY GOD, THE POWERLEVELING. Holy shitballs. There's a reason some of their lolcows have 25+ archived threads, plus the current active one, and it's not because the cows themselves are giving so much great mīlk. The oversharing, the shitposting, the stupid one-liners, and the endless OT digressions, the poop-touching IRL, and the endless arguments over completely off-topic shit swamp all of the actual intelligent, thoughtful, informative discussion.  Stick around for a couple of months, and you'll come to know something about every active poster's reproductive anatomy, like it or not. It could have been great, but it's a shitshow.

The Farms gets it right. It's all about the cows, and not about the NEETs and autists and cat ladies discussing those cows.


----------



## Marco Fucko (Jan 4, 2019)

Dr. Henry Armitage said:


> Everyone knows this is the official marching song of the farms
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As long as we're on a track of posting C&C Red Alert music:


----------



## Colonel J (Jan 4, 2019)

Hey I'm not autistic.


----------



## Slap47 (Jan 4, 2019)

The bad times are erver.


----------



## Ponderous Pillock (Jan 4, 2019)

DICKPICSRUS said:


> What's our kill count ?



Not enough.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Jan 4, 2019)

> It takes about 6 months for a lurker to convert to a poster.


Hah, I didn't even lurk for a day before making an account


----------



## Pansexual doorknob (Jan 4, 2019)

It takes around 6 months for a lurker to become a poster...?


----------



## Gustav Schuchardt (Jan 4, 2019)

xX_rAcE_wAr_420_Xx said:


> There aren't 50 people saying "lol would smash" about someone's 70-year-old grandma, just Dynastia threatening to rape her.



He's only trying to be friendly!



Arctic said:


> Dear Leader's economic management is so swift!





DeeplyFlawedMan said:


> Glad to hear of the strong growth in the latest tractor production figures, dear leader.



I will name my firstborn Ju Lay to show my slavish loyalty to the Urverlord.


----------



## DatBepisTho (Jan 4, 2019)

"lurker to poster in six months"

Dear leader will make a man out of you!


----------



## KE 521 (Jan 4, 2019)

Angry New Ager said:


> We're not all NEETs; some of us are Cat Ladies.
> 
> Yeah, any n00b who posts stupid, unfunny shit that adds nothing to the discussion, defends a cow, or worse, powerlevels all over the place, is going to get smacked down for it. And it can take a while to figure out the culture here and feel confident enough to post without painting a target on yourself.
> 
> ...


Ooh! Ooh! I resemble this remark. (Thanks, dad lol) What is it? GOMI? No, they have threads on fundies but I wouldn’t say that’s their pet cows. I actually found the Farms thanks to a GOMI poster who mentioned finding info here and I never looked back for exactly the reasons you mentioned. I do not care about how much better you are than everyone! Six figure making, marathon running super moms on the Internet all day every day? Something in the milk ain’t clean...


----------



## Angry New Ager (Jan 4, 2019)

MustachioedHipster said:


> Ooh! Ooh! I resemble this remark. (Thanks, dad lol) What is it? GOMI? No, they have threads on fundies but I wouldn’t say that’s their pet cows. I actually found the Farms thanks to a GOMI poster who mentioned finding info here and I never looked back for exactly the reasons you mentioned. I do not care about how much better you are than everyone! Six figure making, marathon running super moms on the Internet all day every day? Something in the tard cum ain’t clean...


It's FreeJinger, actually. 

GOMI is several rungs below that, and needs to be be burnt to the ground and that part of the internet salted so nothing can grow there ever again.


----------



## Very Honest Content (Jan 4, 2019)

How would the ddos attempts skew any of these metrics is the only question I have, other than that, gremlin propaganda prospects are on a bull run rn


----------



## doubledigitgendergap (Jan 4, 2019)

Soon our autism will eclipse that of Reddit. 
Here's to another year of laughs, fam.


----------



## Chaton_Mort (Jan 4, 2019)

Interesting indeed! I'm curious as to the motivation breakdown of lurkers, though there isn't really a way to get that data outside of a poll, which would inevitably be hurt by the bias of self-reporting. If I had to guess, the categories would be:
1) People who get the culture enough to not want to be smacked down for low effort shitposts
2) People who come here to bask in the powerful story arcs of weaponized autism/Internet Sleuthery, don't have the time/skills to contribute in that capacity, and don't post because it would bloat/dilute their reading material
3) People who hateread, collecting screencaps for their own blogs
4) People who aren't comfortable with the concept of "the enemy of my enemy is my friend." Say someone dislikes [X] but supports [Y]. KF has threads/forums on both [X] and [Y]. They come to KF to stay up to date on [X], but don't want to be connected to a site that has historically piled up on [Y] because that's not a good look on them.


----------



## Gustav Schuchardt (Jan 4, 2019)

Angry New Ager said:


> It's FreeJinger, actually.
> 
> GOMI is several rungs below that, and needs to be be burnt to the ground and that part of the internet salted so nothing can grow there ever again.



Nothing can beat Reddit for general wankiness of the posters. I've had people who don't know anything about the Internet Google something and then get side tracked into laughing at what a bunch of ineffable wankers Redditors are.


----------



## Ghostse (Jan 4, 2019)

@Null  Its Eternal September not Eternal Summer you sped.


----------



## Angry New Ager (Jan 4, 2019)

Gustav Schuchardt said:


> Nothing can beat Reddit for general wankiness of the posters. I've had people who don't know anything about the Internet Google something and then get side tracked into laughing at what a bunch of ineffable wankers Redditors are.


I dunno, man--GOMI is populated by superannuated middle-school Mean Girls, and there is nothing more vicious on earth than a 13-year-old girl (especially when she's trapped in the body of a 40-year-old). SJWs like to squawk about "toxic masculinity," but if you want to see toxic femininity in action, GOMI is where it's at (by comparison, FreeJinger is a bunch of yentas gossiping away at an endlessly-ongoing kaffee-klatsch). 

Reddit at least has individual subs that maintain a reasonably intelligent and civil level of discourse, and you can carve out an island of  peace and sanity for yourself if you're determined to do so. But there is no peace or sanity to be found on GOMI.


----------



## anonsocio (Jan 4, 2019)

Look Ma,  I'm in a chart! 

For real though, as someone who fits pretty much all of these trends,  it's really cool to see the growth of the site this way.  Thanks for having me and the other new degenerates,  here's to another year of cows.


----------



## Splendid (Jan 4, 2019)

Financial stability? I thought that was just a pipe dream.


----------



## Judge Dredd (Jan 4, 2019)

Null said:


> If that scares you because of muh eternal summer, rest assured this does not affect our general posting. It takes about 6 months for a lurker to convert to a poster.



How do you know this? Is it just based on visitors vs account numbers?



BoingBoingBoi said:


> what are those spikes mid march and mid june? i forget if my joining was tied to an event, maybe dsp.



I think June was when the ResetEra ban bot got big as well. An underrated feature/event imo.


----------



## Slowboat to China (Jan 4, 2019)

Do we have any data on which sections of the site saw the most activity? Were people coming here more for La Zorra or the Animal Farm, for example? I don't know if that's even possible, but I'd be very curious to hear it if we had any numbers on that. It might help us figure out why we have so many lurkers. 

I'm prepared to bet that the Beauty Parlor is pretty high on the list of active subforums, though.


----------



## Harbinger of Kali Yuga (Jan 4, 2019)

You forgot to mention quality of life stuff that can't easily be captured by stats.  I speak specifically of KoP no longer shitting himself in the forums.


----------



## VoreDoggy (Jan 5, 2019)

Ghostse said:


> @Null  Its Eternal September not Eternal Summer you sped.


We don't have September outbreaks due to new people with access anymore tho, it's just tweens going free range after their year locked up.


----------



## Medicated (Jan 5, 2019)

Keystone said:


> 6 months to go from lurker to active poster? Took me like an hour to make that transition. That probably says a lot of things
> 
> Thanks for keeping this place going, Josh. As weird and uncouth as this site and its users can be, the internet needs a place like this right now; somewhere you can speak your mind and not get banned for wrong think or speaking ill of sacred cows. I mean you'll probably get called a faggot and get some meaningless ratings, but anyone who's been around long enough online knows that's just how it goes.
> 
> By the way did we pick up any new posters from (Best) North Korea last year? Maybe Glorious Leader Kim's wife hopped on with him.



This site reminds me of around 2004 internet forums in some ways.  If you decided to post something, you'd better have some reasonable arguments or evidence to back your position up because about three autists will climb out of the woodwork to call you out.  Reddit doesn't do this since the sheer numbers of uninformed people and the ability to virtually deplatform an opinion that goes against the consensus opinion makes that impossible.

Which is basically how wikipedia operates with a simple consensus of mainstream sources.  Even if the articles supplied are nothing more than opinion pieces disguised as news.


----------



## Gene's Secret Cat (Jan 5, 2019)

Angry New Ager said:


> I dunno, man--GOMI is populated by superannuated middle-school Mean Girls, and there is nothing more vicious on earth than a 13-year-old girl (especially when she's trapped in the body of a 40-year-old).



GOMI is a dumpster fire of endless power-leveling.  Long live the farms!
Also, thanks for the analytics.


----------



## ShavedSheep (Jan 5, 2019)

Cul dud thats prete sik


----------



## Stock Image Photographer (Jan 5, 2019)

Angry New Ager said:


> It's FreeJinger, actually.
> 
> GOMI is several rungs below that, and needs to be be burnt to the ground and that part of the internet salted so nothing can grow there ever again.


Your initial description could also apply to lolcow.farm, especially the parts about endless powerleveling and a majority-female userbase.


----------



## RandomFaggot (Jan 1, 2022)

Man I hope 2019 is a phenomenal year!


----------

